# Pain Coding



## klp010102 (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of an online study program for pain management coding?


----------



## missyah20 (Apr 9, 2009)

You can check out the website www.codingmetrix.com.  They have some pain management courses.


----------



## klp010102 (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks  I will check it out


----------

